# electrical license



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

What type of license does everyone have? I have a General Journeyman card.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Right now, a Master Electrical and a Contractors license. As well as licenses in every little city, burg, hamlet, village and town. But Iowa is changing to state-wide licensing right now.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

Masters License and contractors license, plus, like 480, every masters license for every city around here.

Jeff


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

piette said:


> ...... license for every city around here.
> 
> Jeff


Gets expensive, doesn't it?:blink:


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

Journeyman's license WV
BS Computer Science


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

J-mans license MI expired though. I am signing up for the masters soon.
General Electricians CA
C10 CA
16 different city "business License"
License to Ill, Paul's Boutique.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Nothing.Pa. doesn"t require any licence.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Trainee card and Administrator's card in Washington. Journeyman card as of next month in WA...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

journeyman card
unlimited state contractors license N.C.
Level III Electrical code official N.C. ( standard certificate )


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*How does someone put in a jpg.*

State of Florida Certified Master / Electrical contractor (In the Sunshine State) No recip / just pay permit fee at any county or city building department. License also accepted in all 50 states except - who would want to go to Alaska. (PERMA FROST)


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Journeyman licenses are not required in the state of Nevada. The city of Reno does require them, and I had one for many years. They recently changed from a simple city license to some sort of national license agency (with a myriad of requirements), but I haven't jumped through all their idiotic hoops yet. Someday, maybe.

Most of my work in the city is either power plants, or public works, both of which are exempt from license requirements. 

Rob


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Class II, Non-Restricted in Ga.
Ga has two classes.
Class one restricted, limited to 200 amps or less, single phase, and class two, non-restricted.


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Ohio electrical contractors license, equivelant of masters....


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Gets expensive, doesn't it?:blink:


Sure does, what a joke. The state license should carry me through the state, and that is the intent of it, but each city wants to put there hand in my pocket too, usually to the tune of about $65 each per year. Thats about the average around here. Unbelievable really.

Jeff


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Electrician Apprentice License in Utah. :thumbsup:


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Master Electrician and Electrical Contractor. Colorado licensing is statewide. Most jurisdictions require you to register with them (free) so they can track whether insurance is up to date.

Colorado issues house wireman, journeyman, and master licenses.


Oh, yeah--Colorado has reciprocal licensing agreements with 13 other states ----BUT Florida isn't on the list


----------



## bigA26 (Sep 13, 2008)

Master Electrician and Electrical Contractor in Florida.

And I'm licensed by OSHA to use a scissor lift.....what's up now!!!

;-)


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Journeyman License - KY
Will be in TN, once I figure out there licensing and get around to taking the required tests and paying the fees.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank goodness the states around here made local jurisdictions licenses disappear, VA, MD, DC, WVA. I use to carry 12 maybe more. Still have the local business licenses to contend with.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

alcoelectrical said:


> State of Florida Certified Master / Electrical contractor (In the Sunshine State) No recip / just pay permit fee at any county or city building department. License also accepted in all 50 states except - who would want to go to Alaska. (PERMA FROST)


Florida reciprocates with 49 states? Seriously, do they? Never heard of this before.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

*Can only go with what they tell you - Geez..*



John Valdes said:


> Florida reciprocates with 49 states? Seriously, do they? Never heard of this before.


I didn't know until a month ago. California and Florida certified electrical licenses are the hardest to come by, and most stringent. They said due to California's earth quake provisions and Florida's southern building codes in which include provisions for Hurricane. Dade County, Fl. (Miami) was the first to adopt tough code requirements and didn't accept reciprocity from any other county in Florida, but that has changed for certified licenses.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> I didn't know until a month ago. California and Florida certified electrical licenses are the hardest to come by, and most stringent. They said due to California's earth quake provisions and Florida's southern building codes in which include provisions for Hurricane. Dade County, Fl. (Miami) was the first to adopt tough code requirements and didn't accept reciprocity from any other county in Florida, but that has changed for certified licenses.


I left out the more important answer. Tallahassee, Fl. DBPR (Dept.of Bus.&Prof.Regulation) stated to the question regarding reciprocation, that since California & Florida electrical certifications were so stringent, these licenses were accepted in all 50 states. (NC was only one to not, but has changed to approve)
This meant that I could have legally worked in New Orleans, LA. after Katrina, but I didn't know that I could.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

Im in PA no statewide license needed
but im right on the mason/dixon line so i have MD state masters and several MD county and city licenses


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Oldschool:
Where on the M/D line are you?


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

adams county, near gettysburg


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow...sure are a few different ways of doing it in the USA...as far as I know in Canada we only have 3...the 309A (construction and maintenance, this is the best ticket to have and the only one most unions will recognize) the 309C which is domestic and rural, and the 442A which is an industrial licence mainly for use by electricians employed in a plant. In the Toronto area you must have a masters licence and a contractors licence to run a business. To work on fire alarm systems you must have a CFAE ticket (certified fire alarm electrician).

Myself, I have the 309A ticket and my union card classifies me as a journeyman electrician. I am also working on my CFAE ticket.


----------



## Marco Electric (Sep 18, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> Nothing.Pa. doesn"t require any licence.


The state doesn't,but every little town burg and hamlet does.
I have a philly master that I keep current, it was the ICC test. And right now about 4 others in the state.


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

*electrical licenses*

N.j. Electrical Contractors License, City Of Philadelphia, Inside Journeyman Wireman Lu 98 Ibew,n.j.continuing Education Instructor.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

Marco Electric said:


> The state doesn't,but every little town burg and hamlet does.
> I have a philly master that I keep current, it was the ICC test. And right now about 4 others in the state.


interesting. i havent ran across any burg or hamlet in my area of PA that asked for any license. i just pay for a permit and call an inspector


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

oldschool said:


> adams county, near gettysburg


 
I drive through there all the time, to and from Buffalo and then there is the Yellow Breeches.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

yellow breeches???


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Just below Camp Hill Pa Trout fishing.


----------



## Marco Electric (Sep 18, 2008)

oldschool said:


> interesting. i havent ran across any burg or hamlet in my area of PA that asked for any license. i just pay for a permit and call an inspector


In the southeast you pay for a license,usually 60 bucks,send over insurance and pay for a permit.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well master electrical state of florida take care best to ya


----------



## Apc-Jr (Sep 28, 2008)

apprentice but j-man beggining of next year


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Currently Maine Master Electrician

At one time:
NM Electrical Contractor
NM J-Man
Arizona L-11 Electrical Contractor (Commercial)
Wyoming Master Electrician
Colorado Master Electrician


Talk about expensive! And hard to keep up with. After moving back to ME, I've let the rest of the licenses lapse, no reason to keep them up. 

All of the licenses were received by exam, and of all the tests, Wyoming was by far the hardest.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

alcoelectrical said:


> State of Florida Certified Master / Electrical contractor (In the Sunshine State) No recip / just pay permit fee at any county or city building department. License also accepted in all 50 states except - who would want to go to Alaska. (PERMA FROST)


How does that work? Do you just contact the state you want to work in and get some sort of temp license or permit?


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

brian john said:


> Thank goodness the states around here made local jurisdictions licenses disappear, VA, MD, DC, WVA. I use to carry 12 maybe more. Still have the local business licenses to contend with.


News to me as I still need to carry a license for each county I want to work in that would need a permit. The state license just means I don't need to test for the county license.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, the state license usually over-rules separate county requirements unless one or more local jurisdictions make you buy their local county registration (here in Fl. - Hillsborough County & probably any of the mayor larger cities) but as far as working another state in the union - it's a matter of sending them proof of liability (coverage for more than your state), workman's comp and a copy of your own state license. Not all states will auto give you their state elect license, but only allow the permit. Others will make you pay the 2-300.00 fee for the state of which you applied. (every one to two years requires proof of CE hours, maintained liability as so on.
Can be expensive.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> News to me as I still need to carry a license for each county I want to work in that would need a permit. The state license just means I don't need to test for the county license.


You need a license for each Jurisdiction but only the state masters. At one point I had taken over 10 to 12 masters test. The licenses are the price of doing business taking all those test was time consuming and IMO unnecessary as I always felt a state certification was a better route and would be happy with a national test for those states that accept the NEC and have licensing.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm a inside wireman. I have a General Journeyman in Oregon and Journeyman in Washington. I had an Idaho as well, but they had some funky CEU requirement that I couldn't meet while overseas.


----------



## g17guy (Oct 2, 2008)

I am indentured into a state recognized apprentice program.

 http://www.njatc.org/index.aspx


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

State of Maine Master Electrician License, no local licenses up here I know of, but you are required to have the state license.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

State of Ga Master, State of SC master


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

Class II, Non-Restricted in Ga.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> State of Florida Certified Master / Electrical contractor (In the Sunshine State) No recip / just pay permit fee at any county or city building department. License also accepted in all 50 states except - who would want to go to Alaska. (PERMA FROST)


I don't think this is correct. This is the list of states that Washington recipricates with right out of the online documents.

_______________________________________________________________
Washington currently reciprocates (01-Journeyman Certification) with Alaska, Arkansas, Colorado, Idaho, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Montana, Nebraska, North Dakota, South Dakota, Utah, and Wyoming. Oklahoma and New Hampshire will likely join the group this year and several other states with electrical programs have expressed interest in gaining reciprocity.
_______________________________________________________________

Oregon's list is about the same I don't think they will reciprocate Californina or Florida but I did not look that one up. I don't know about Florida but California didn't have any real licensing rules until fairly recently (correct me if I am wrong..) I believe that anyone that could pass the test in California was considered a journeyman regardless of hours and there was no journeyman to trainee ratio. Again, this is just what I have been told. 

Those of you in California, is this true? What are your requirements like now?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

No this is not correct for California. Your application to take the test required xx number of verified work, school to take an applicable test, ie: apprentrice, journeyman, residential, security. I believe the journeyman test required either 8000 or 10000 hours.


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

Florida state unlimited


----------



## C_Pretz (Oct 9, 2008)

how many license's do you guys have exactly? here in Australia we have Linesman, Level 2, general Electrical license , and contractors, but after apprenticeship you get Electrical and u can virtually work on anything after the service fuses.


----------



## Ms Sparky (Sep 17, 2008)

Seems like every State that has a license is doing there own thing. I think there are a few states yet that haven't adopted the NEC. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the State license is based on the NEC with the addition of State specific laws and unique situations. Washington and Oregon are that way. It's the NEC plus State requirements. 

One license good in all 50 States would be nice.


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

In the state of NC we enforce the NC Electrical Code which is the NEC with amendments. 

I hold an unlimited license which is the same as a master’s license in other states. I am also certified by the state licensing board to do continuing education for electrical contractors.

I also hold a Level III Inspector’s certificate and I am certified by the Department of Insurance Qualification Board to do continuing education for electrical inspectors. The Qualification Board has also qualified me to teach the Standard Electrical Inspectors classes at the community college level, see page 8 by clicking here

I sit on the education committee for the NCIAEI which does continuing education for both contractors and inspectors. I also sit on the curriculum education committee for the Qualification Board which designs the Instructor’s Manuals for the community colleges to use for the training of electrical inspectors.


----------



## alcoelectrical (Aug 19, 2008)

Ms Sparky said:


> Seems like every State that has a license is doing there own thing. I think there are a few states yet that haven't adopted the NEC. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the State license is based on the NEC with the addition of State specific laws and unique situations. Washington and Oregon are that way. It's the NEC plus State requirements.
> 
> One license good in all 50 States would be nice.


In 2002, the State of Florida adopted the NEC over all local jurisdictional county and city municipality ordinances and amendment laws. (meaning one local town couldn't insist on all CU. over AL. within their jurisdiction.)

The only counties are Dade (Miami) & Marathon (The Keys) of which have in-placed certain southern building code amendments to do with Hurricanes strengthening.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

A single 50 state licesne would not work at all. Well it would, but it would be disasterous. How many of you, that hold a master licesnse for any state, know the state amended codes for every other of the 50 states? I know Wisconsins and thats all i know. We have a fairly good sized state code book. 

Also, a Florida Licesnse will get you no where in Wisconsin. Wisconsin is not a reciprocatring state and we definitely don't reciprocate with Florida.

Jeff


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

From a Uk /GB point of view. We have one set of regulations British Standard 7671:2008 and that's it . No variations [apart from some bits for Scotland I think]
...it goes
Labourer
Apprentice
Electrician
Approved Electrician
Technician


Some diversify into HV or get other certs. Technician is almost a 'Martini licence' ANY job ANY time ANYWHERE:yes:
Personally mine covers design, Install, Commission, Certify, Inspect, Data, Fibre Optics Telecomms, Control Systems, Alarms and a few others. We have a system here whereby if you are in one or more of the 'schemes' you can certify ALL of your own work. There is a limited scope scheme which covers purely Domestic [Resi] work. Considered by many to be a ...£%%$&* .The only thing that we are NEVER  allowed to do is work upstream of the cut-out fuse. No such thing as permits, no body checking your work [other than somebody appointed by the client if they feel it necessary]. Seems to work well the majority of the time


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

piette said:


> A single 50 state licesne would not work at all. Well it would, but it would be disasterous. How many of you, that hold a master licesnse for any state, know the state amended codes for every other of the 50 states? I know Wisconsins and thats all i know. We have a fairly good sized state code book.
> 
> Also, a Florida Licesnse will get you no where in Wisconsin. Wisconsin is not a reciprocatring state and we definitely don't reciprocate with Florida.
> 
> Jeff


 
A journeyman's license, master's license, supervisor's license, etc... does not mean that you know all of the codes. In my opinion I am prefer the guy that doesn't remember the codes but is quick to look them up as opposed to the guy that knows the code "for sure" but just so happens to remember it from the '02 book.

If you are going to work in a different state you will have to pass inspections just like the next guy so you will have to know the state codes. Having the license would just mean that you have the ability to find the proper answers and also that you have some experience and a good knowledge of installations and the NEC.

I think that a national electrical license would be great!!!


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

*WV licensing*

Master's -- Reciprocal with NC, OH, VA & WV contractor's license
Journeyman's -- Reciprocal with VA
Apprentice's -- none

Tests are based on the NEC. We're currently testing against 2008, altho 2005 is last adopted code. I know of no amendments to the NEC for WV.

"Master electrician" means a person with at least five years of electrical work experience, including experience in all phases of electrical wiring and installation, who is competent to design electrical systems, and to instruct and supervise the electrical work of journeyman electricians, apprentice electricians, and other related workers.

"Journeyman electrician" means a person qualified by at least four years of electrical work experience to do any work installing wires, conduits, apparatus, equipment, fixtures and other appliances, provided that this classification is not authorized to design electrical systems. [Journeyman may supervise apprentices.] {My job description also requires me to instruct apprentices.}

"Apprentice electrician" means a person with interest in and an aptitude for performing electrical work but who alone is not capable of performing electrical work unless directly supervised by a higher license classification.

"Specialty electrician" means a person qualified to perform electrical work in a limited or specialized area.

A specialty plumbing, heating, and air conditioning electrician license (SP-PH) authorized to install, maintain, or repair only wiring that is directly related to plumbing, heating, and air conditioning equipment and that:
A. is restricted to circuits or parts of circuits that operate at voltages not exceeding 600 volts, phase-to-phase;
B. is electrically isolated from the building wiring system by an overcurrent protective isolating device, such as a fused switch or circuit breaker, that:
(a) has been installed, complete with line-side connections, by a master or journeyman electrician;
(b) is permanently and legibly marked to identify the equipment served by the device; and
(c) is located within an enclosure intended solely for, and limited to, serving the specific plumbing, heating, and air conditioning equipment involved, or is located within a panel-board that serves the building wiring system and is likewise permanently and legibly marked to identify the equipment served by the device, provided the wiring is installed by a master or journeyman electrician from the load-side terminals of the device to a junction box, auxiliary gutter, or similar disconnecting means located outside the panelboard, but in sight of and within 50 feet of, the plumbing, heating, or air conditioning equipment served;
C. originates at the load-side terminals of the protective isolating device;
D. except for control wiring, is physically adjacent to the plumbing, heating, and air conditioning equipment involved and is in sight of and not more than 50 feet from the equipment. Control wiring that receives its control power from the plumbing, heating, and air conditioning equipment involved may extend beyond these limits if the control voltage does not exceed 120 volts to ground and the wiring is protected from overcurrent; and
E. is not installed in a location considered as hazardous under the National Electrical Code.

A specialty electric sign electrician license (SP-ES) authorizes the licensee to install, maintain, or repair only wiring that is directly related to electric signs and is electrically isolated from the building wiring system. Wiring that is directly related differs depending on the type sign involved.
A. Except for electric signs described in subdivisions B, C, and D of this Section, related wiring is the portion of the electric sign wiring that originates at the load-side terminals of a disconnecting means located immediately adjacent to the electric sign involved, or originates within a junction box so located. Related wiring does not include the installation of the disconnecting means, complete with line-side connections, or the installation of the junction box, complete with free-length circuit conductors to accommodate the connection of the related wiring in the box.
B. For electric sign installations having sign transformers installed physically apart from the sign, related wiring is the portion of the electric sign wiring that originates at the load-side terminals of a disconnecting means located immediately adjacent to the sign transformer supplying the electric sign involved, or originates within a junction box located immediately adjacent to the electric sign involved. Related wiring does not include the installation of the disconnecting means, complete with line-side connections, or the installation of the junction box, complete with free-length circuit conductors to accommodate the connection of the related wiring in the box.
C. for permanent free-standing electric sign installations supplied through underground circuit conductors, related wiring is the portion of the electric sign wiring that originates at a wiring termination point located at, within, or immediately above the permanent base for the sign structure.
D. Related wiring does not include the installation of:
(a) a junction box, located at, within, or immediately above the permanent base for the sign, complete with free-length circuit conductors to accommodate the connection of the related wiring; or
(b) if the base of the sign structure is suitable for use as a raceway, the installation of bushing, complete with free-length circuit conductors extending through to accommodate the connection of the related wiring within the sign structure raceway.
E. For electric signs specifically designed to be connected directly to the building wiring raceway or cable supply, related wiring is the portion of the electric sign wiring that originates at the point where the free-length circuit conductors extend through the building wiring raceway or cable at the specifically designed supply location for the electric sign involved. Related wiring does not include the installation of the building wiring raceway or cable system to the specifically designated point of supply for the electric sign involved, complete with free-length circuit conductors extending through the building wiring raceway or cable to accommodate the connection of the related wiring.

A specialty single family residential dwelling electrician license (SP-SFD) which authorizes the licensee to install, maintain, or repair only electrical wiring and devices that are in or on a single family residential dwelling or an ancillary to a single family residential dwelling. Electrical work that is covered by another special restricted license can be performed by a SP-SFD licensee without obtaining the other special restricted license as long as it is in or on a single family residential dwelling or an ancillary to a single family residential dwelling.
A. A "single family residential dwelling" is a building or a manufactured home that is designed and used only for habitation by one family and is not physically attached to any other building or structure. Cabanas, porches, room additions, and similar structures are considered part of a single family dwelling if they are designed for and used only for residential purposes by the occupants of the dwelling.

A specialty low voltage electrician license (SP-LV) (Fire and Burglar Alarm Systems) which authorizes the licensee to install, maintain, or repair only low voltage wiring, 80 volts or less, and directly related wiring. Wiring is directly related if it:
A. originates at the load-side terminals of a disconnecting means or junction box that:
(a) has been installed, complete with line-side connections, by others for the specific purpose of supply the low voltage wiring system involved; and
(b) is permanently and legibly marked to identify the low voltage wiring system supplied; and
B. is not installed in a location considered as hazardous under the National Electrical Code.

A specialty elevator electrician license (SP-EL) (Elevators, Dumbwaiter(s), Escalator(s), Moving Walk(s) and Personnel Hoist(s)) which authorizes the licensee to install, maintain, or repair electric wiring only as an incident to the licensee's elevator, dumbwaiter, escalator, moving walk, or personnel hoist business. Furthermore, the license authorizes the licensee to install, maintain, or repair only electrical wiring that:
A. is an integral part of an elevator, dumbwaiter escalator, moving walk, or personnel hoist;
B. is electrically isolated from the building wiring system by means of an overcurrent protective device, such as a safety switch or circuit breaker, that has been installed, complete with line-side connections, by others; and
C. originates at the load-side terminals of the protective isolating device, referred to as "beyond the disconnection means."

no license may be required for:
(1) A person who performs electrical work with respect to any property owned or leased by that person;
(2) a person who performs electrical work at any manufacturing plant or other industrial establishment as an employee of the person, firm or corporation operating the plant or establishment;
(3) a person who performs electrical work while employed by an employer who engages in the business of selling appliances at retail, so long as such electrical work is performed incident to the installation or repair of appliances sold by the employer;
(4) a person who, while employed by a public utility or its affiliate, performs electrical work in connection with the furnishing of public utility service; or (5) any government employee performing electrical work on government property.

/s Jim WIlliamsnline2long:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ms Sparky said:


> ...One license good in all 50 States would be nice.


Got that right! :yes:

I need 3 different state Master Licenses in the area that I work in. And a bunch of county Master licenses in one of those states. All at a cost of over a thousand bucks every year! :blink:

BUT I ONLY NEED ONE DRIVERS LICENSE TO GET TO ANY OF THESE JOBS, NO MATTER WHERE THEY ARE LOCATED!!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> . And a bunch of county Master licenses in one of those states.


Let me guess.... Maryland?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Of course ... 

_Delmarva_ encompasses 3 different states, and almost ½ the counties in Maryland, where each one wants their own piece of the licensing pie. :blink:

In Delaware, there are no county licenses, but many municipalities require business licenses.

In Virginia I only need 2 licenses to operate there.

All 3 require corporation registration, along with those fees as well ...


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Home Wiring in West Virginia*

Question: in West Virginia, is there any State, County, or Local Laws that
would prevent an individal from wiring his own house?:no:


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

partimer31 said:


> Question: in West Virginia, is there any State, County, or Local Laws that
> would prevent an individual from wiring his own house?:no:


You may wire your own house. You are not required to have a license to do so. (your home is your castle) If it involves a new or altered service from the power company, they will require an inspection, even in locations that have no governmental inspectors. Then 3rd party inspector would be hired by the owner. If it doesn't pass inspection it doesn't get hooked up.

If it is in a location that has government inspectors, then it must pass inspection by them even if it does not involve a service change.

The state fire marshals will only inspect single family dwellings after the fire.

/s/ Jim WIlliams


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> No this is not correct for California. Your application to take the test required xx number of verified work, school to take an applicable test, ie: apprentrice, journeyman, residential, security. I believe the journeyman test required either 8000 or 10000 hours.


 
Not really. They ask for verifiable hours but you do not have to show proof. You just sign your name and fill in 8000 hours showing that you have done resi, comm, and industrial and you can take the Ca state Journeyman Certification exam. Pretty stupid.

I have a state of CA certification, C10 Electrical contractors license and a IBEW journeyman's card.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

alcoelectrical said:


> State of Florida Certified Master / Electrical contractor License also accepted in all 50 states except - who would want to go to Alaska. (PERMA FROST)


When did this happen?
Sounds too good to be true.........


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Nothing.Pa. doesn"t require any licence.


 Yikkes


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

C_Pretz said:


> how many license's do you guys have exactly? here in Australia we have Linesman, Level 2, general Electrical license , and contractors, but after apprenticeship you get Electrical and u can virtually work on anything after the service fuses.


 For some reason we just looooove to complicate things here. As far as I know the electrical equipment in NJ will do the same thing in California. I think the bottom line is money. Each state has its own mandates as to what, how much, how often, where, they can charge People doing electrical work. Its all about money and how the man can get it from you for the right to do electrical work. When you step back and look at it its pretty ridiculous. 
The State of New Jersey says its ok for me to charge for electrical work but If I cant do the same thing a few miles over in New York. One would think one standardized national test would make sense but noooo.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

To: Jim William

What type of license is require in West Virginia, if you want to be paid, for wiring, and do commerical work, or two family homes.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

State of Oklahoma Electrical Contractor and Unlimited Mechanical Journeyman. Also, I'm going to get my Alarm Contractor's due to the new law.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

captkirk said:


> For some reason we just looooove to complicate things here. As far as I know the electrical equipment in NJ will do the same thing in California. I think the bottom line is money. Each state has its own mandates as to what, how much, how often, where, they can charge People doing electrical work. Its all about money and how the man can get it from you for the right to do electrical work. When you step back and look at it its pretty ridiculous.
> The State of New Jersey says its ok for me to charge for electrical work but If I cant do the same thing a few miles over in New York. One would think one standardized national test would make sense but noooo.


I guess the whole "states rights" thing is lost on you, huh?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I guess the whole "states rights" thing is lost on you, huh?


I only need one driver's license to be able to drive in all 50 states, so why not the same treatment to install electrical??

:blink:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> I only need one driver's license to be able to drive in all 50 states, so why not the same treatment to install electrical??
> 
> :blink:


Well for one the electrical codes are very different state to state.

For another so are the requirements for getting a license.

Here you need 8000 hr apprentice time and 600 hr school time, if I did all that I would be pissed if they let a guy come in and work with a license from a state that only requires a fee to get an electrical license.

I hold a Jmans license in MA, RI and CT I had to test for each, no reciprocating.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> I only need one driver's license to be able to drive in all 50 states, so why not the same treatment to install electrical??
> 
> :blink:


Because the standards for testing and licensing drivers don't vary much from State to State, plus, there's something about states specifically being prohibited from maintaining borders between each other. 

Licenses to ply a trade don't restrict people, only business or enteprise. And the act of regulating business IS a State function.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well State florida Master Elect. 

Did not know it was good in any other state just Florida ? Didnt know so many other states you could do electrical work with out a card whats that we pay lots of money in florida just to work .

Never did a job with out inspections ever !

As for the code we use the NEC no local codes in our state it change a few years back and the inspection dept reads the specs of the job you must comply with the specs .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Well for one the electrical codes are very different state to state.
> 
> For another so are the requirements for getting a license.
> 
> ...


At one time I had to have 8 masters had to test for all of them, Now I have 4 and they cover complete states. Still have to pay for the business licenses.

MONEY MONEY MONEY


----------



## Tapeman (Feb 24, 2009)

Two in Minnesota:

Master electrician's licence to do the work.

Class A contractor's licence to send the bill.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have Masters in MA, NH, VT and Journeyman in MA, CT, RI
Yes, MA requires you to maintain both , journeymans to do the work, masters is a business license only. As a journeyman you can be in business, pull permits and have 1 apprentice working under you. A master can hire journeyman and have 1 apprentice for every journeyman, that's basically the only benefit of the master lic. (and I work for someone else, so I don't even use my masters lic., but you never know maybe someday).

As far as the Florida Lic. being good for all 50 states, that's not true.I know that none of the states I'm licensed in reciprocate with FL.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

oldschool said:


> adams county, near gettysburg


Hey oldschool- I ride the motorcycle through your neck of the woods regularly! I'm from Carroll County myself.

BrianJohn not to argue with you or anything but...
In Maryland you need a county license in each county except for 1 in western Maryland. Some folks do commonly refer to the county electrical license as a business license , but it's not. Montgomery has a county license AND a business license. Carroll just a master electricians license.

I have a State Master Electricians License, A Master Electricians License from the county I live in. I let some electrical licenses expire as I did not need/use them anymore.
A motorcycle drivers license, an automobile drivers license, a marriage license, I have 2 dogs that have licenses but I pay for them and there in my name so I guess I have 2 dog license's also :whistling2:


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

Registered Apprentice License for the state of Iowa....although the day I got it was also the day it expired and have yet to receive a new one. This whole statewide license thing is actually causing a lot of headaches I heard. I called the "state board" and they said that they haven't figured out a good way of re-issuing updated licenses and may take up to a year for me to get my new one! I will probably get the new one two months after it already expired.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

Some of you guys should be on comedy tour....LOL. Florida and California are not the hardest license to get....they are strict, but not the strictest...

I hold
1. Florida Unlimited Electrical Contractor
2. Georgia Class II NON-Restricted Electrical Contractor
3. Alabama Unlimited Electrical Contractor
4. Texas Master Electrician
5. Oregon General Supervising Electrician
6. Idaho Master Electrician
7. Washington State General Master Electrician
8. Minnesota Class A JourneymanElectrician
9. Colorado Journeyman Electrician
10. Maine Journeyman Electrician
11. Connecticut Unlimited Journeyman Electrician

I also hold State Electical Inspector Certifications in Florida and Oregon...


I could tell you a story or 2 about reciprocity....LOL.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

westernexplorer said:


> Some of you guys should be on comedy tour....LOL. Florida and California are not the hardest license to get....they are strict, but not the strictest...
> 
> I hold
> 1. Florida Unlimited Electrical Contractor
> ...


OK enlighten us, Which one is the hardest or the toughest to get?


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> Nothing.Pa. doesn"t require any licence.


this is no longer the case, incidentally. at least with residential, that is - falls under the "home improvement contractor" license, if you gross more than 5k a year. 

Basically though, it's just registering with the state, showing your insurance, and paying a 50 dollar tax.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

jrannis,

I was just giving you a hard time, after dealing with all these license agencies, I understand why there is so much misunderstanding out there. Everytime you call the State you get a different answer.....LOL.....


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a electrical license in st joesph county along with a hvac.
Indiana does not require a state license:001_huh:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

westernexplorer said:


> jrannis,
> 
> I was just giving you a hard time, after dealing with all these license agencies, I understand why there is so much misunderstanding out there. Everytime you call the State you get a different answer.....LOL.....


What makes you think they know what the hells going on? :laughing:


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Limited licnse in the state of NC.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

State Master Electricican, State contractors license, local business license.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Nothing.Pa. doesn"t require any licence.


I've read Illinois, and New York don't require it either, but Chicago and NYC do. Does Philidelphia and Pittsburg have licensing requirement?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I guess the whole "states rights" thing is lost on you, huh?


 OOO your so snarky, run out of whiskey..?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Well for one the electrical codes are very different state to state.
> 
> For another so are the requirements for getting a license.
> 
> ...


Or a state with only 600hrs of schooling :001_tongue:

I'm kidding, sort of, but with every individual state setting the rules for licensing requirements, there's always going to be someplace that has you're state beat in some regard....

We've got the Red Seal program up here in Canada. What that means is that the federal government set the minimum standards for getting a Red Seal, which is tougher with more stringent requirements than any individual Provincial license. The Red Seal program requires 9,00hrs, and if I remember right we got somewhere in the vicinity of 900hrs of school.
In the past, passing with a mediocre mark you got a Provincial license, though Ontario has dropped the Ontario license, either you get over 70% and a Red Seal, or you try again (though they'll only let you fail so many times before telling you that your aren't cut out for the trade).

When I took my Red Seal test they had just re-written the exam and I was in the first group to ever take it and the failure rate was nearly 90% for the first year. You were allowed only 3hrs (I breezed through it in 1hr and 10 minutes). Now, years later, I'm told the failure rate is still pretty high (somewhere in the mid 70s) and guys are allowed 4hrs to write. Its not exactly a walk in the park, but I didn't find it that tough *shrugs* I think guys on both sides of the border should spend more time with the code book...

Personally I think it would be a damned good thing for America if they had a national license program that exceeded the requirements of any individual state, that every state had to recognize. 

Although I've never had to take advantage of it, I live in a place where being out of work just isn't a concern for me, I like the idea of having the option of being able to jump on a plane and go anywhere in Canada and several other parts of the globe and have my credentials recognized outright.


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

lectricboy said:


> I've read Illinois, and New York don't require it either, but Chicago and NYC do. Does Philidelphia and Pittsburg have licensing requirement?


yeah Philadelphia has their own licensing requirements, and as I understand it from statements here or contractortalk, Pittsburgh does too.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Well for one the electrical codes are very different state to state....


Speed limits are different from state to state. There are also other differing traffic laws that vary from one state to another. Makes no difference. I still only need one driver's license. :blink:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Speed limits are different from state to state. There are also other differing traffic laws that vary from one state to another. Makes no difference. I still only need one driver's license. :blink:


The right to free movement via motor vehicle doesn't extend to professional licensing. We don't have a "federal electrical license" good everywhere. Don't like it, move to Cuba or some other communist country.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You have missed the entire point. My driver's license is not a "Federal" license. It is a state-issued license.

But it is also recognized in every state.

I am not moving to Cuba or any other communist country. I don't have to move elsewhere if I don't like something. Running away is not the answer. Such thinking is irrational.

One more point: A driver's license is not a right. It is a privilege. Big difference.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

31b said:


> yeah Philadelphia has their own licensing requirements, and as I understand it from statements here or contractortalk, Pittsburgh does too.


Pittsburgh does have their own licensing requirements


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> Or a state with only 600hrs of schooling :001_tongue:
> 
> I'm kidding, sort of, but with every individual state setting the rules for licensing requirements, there's always going to be someplace that has you're state beat in some regard....
> 
> ...


I kind of Agree with that. It would be nice not to be tied down to one state. Like if my wife wanted to go to work in Florida all she would have to do is register her nursing license with the state and she is good to go. Sure ever hospital has its own protocol and what not,but so does every hospital in the same state..
We have a "National" electrical code that we all follow,but every State, County, Municipality has its own twist on it. Its really quite ridiculous. Red tape for what...? I dont see homes in Florida,Colorado, California to be wired any different then NJ. And who says that the individual State cant still have its own amendments. I think it has something to do with Unions and what not. I'm sure it wouldn't be beneficial for them to have droves of non union workers looking for work because their own depressed states or towns are slow. 
And it is all about money and what they can squeeze out of us for the right to work in another State.Has anyone ever looked into getting a license to work in Florida. You almost need to hire an outside company just to help you with the process. (MONEY TALKS BULL**** WALKS):001_huh:I wonder if MH has anything to do with that.....?
I also think that a lot of guys enjoy rattling off all their Master and Journey man licenses. its kind of like being in the Boy scouts......."I have ten badges how many do you have?" 
But Whatever.....I dont even know why I'm ranting on about this, it will never change so who freak-in cares anyway. I guess I just like efficiency and this country is slowly losing out on that one. Look what it did for GM/Chrysler/Pontiac/Buick/Saturn . Five different badges but all with the same product. With god knows how many different big wigs to pay, all those bonuses to pay, all those advertising costs, and all pedaling the same product. What a waste. Not that this electrical issue is the same but One National Code, 9755 different electrical licenses....Oh and im not really sure where the whole communist thing comes into play here......as someone stated....(scratching my head)

Lets all start a new movement
"One Contry One Code One Fee"


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

Not a chance in h*ll that states would give up there autonomy on governing licenses. It serves a purpose that really is easy to understand
if you look back in history and know what the nation was founded on. 
God bless the United States of America. Pay up and be happy you have the right to choose, and cry about it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

acmax said:


> Not a chance in h*ll that states would give up there autonomy on governing licenses. It serves a purpose that really is easy to understand
> if you look back in history and know what the nation was founded on.
> God bless the United States of America. Pay up and be happy you have the right to choose, and cry about it.


 I think I stated that .....


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

residential wiremans and its state wide ,but id like to add that in san antonio they have a thing called an mc card and you have to have it to run mc. my last co sent us there to help out because the inspector made them take out all the mc they installed


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

zen said:


> residential wiremans and its state wide ,but id like to add that in san antonio they have a thing called an mc card and you have to have it to run mc. my last co sent us there to help out because the inspector made them take out all the mc they installed


 and with this the Defense rest's its case.......:thumbsup:


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

meaning what


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Back in the late 80's there was a organization NBEE (National Board of Eectrical Examiners) that tried to get a national license but it nevered developed. I did have a national journeyman license from them but about 2 years after that they went out of business. I have only met one other individual that had a license from them.
LC


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Now... why would anybody even want a NATIONAL license, and, what good does that do for the public if professional licenseholders aren't locally controlled, regulated and monitored?


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Now... why would anybody even want a NATIONAL license, and, what good does that do for the public if professional licenseholders aren't locally controlled, regulated and monitored?


Uh ? You don't have a license do you ?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

acmax said:


> Uh ? You don't have a license do you ?


Nope. Why?


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

You don't even have an electrical license and you are preaching about how a national license would be no good...? I tell you what...!!! Go stand before a license board and lay-out your creditials and experience. Then go pass an examination and obtain a license and then I will listen to you tell me about how electrical licensing should be handled......:whistling2:


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Nope. Why?


 
You should be asking yourself that question.As to asking me why,your 
comments on this topic come without merit.:laughing: You operate under the
entitlement of a qualified EC who pulls the permits to allow you to work.
That someone goes by the rules. I've read many of your post an can see by there content that you are a very experienced electrician.Holding a state license would give that knowledge the authority it warrants.Self 
improvement never ends.Jobs do.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

acmax said:


> You should be asking yourself that question.
> 
> *I cannot hold a license because my union forbids employees from doing so. I can get one out-of-jurisdiction and do ONE job annually less than $1000.00 gross to maintain it.*
> 
> ...


*I have every special certification I could get my hands on, that's kept me steadily employed for 20 years. I been around long enough to know and see, the license is merely a formality. Nothing more. And If I need one in a hurry, I know just who to call. That is what holding a license these days amounts to. *


----------



## Possum (Jan 29, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> *I have every special certification I could get my hands on, that's kept me steadily employed for 20 years. I been around long enough to know and see, the license is merely a formality. Nothing more. And If I need one in a hurry, I know just who to call. That is what holding a license these days amounts to. *


 Not having a license shows your lack of wanting to be responsible for your own work. In Indiana we now finaly have a state exam but you still have to purchase an individual license from every county and city.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Possum said:


> Not having a license shows your lack of wanting to be responsible for your own work. In Indiana we now finaly have a state exam but you still have to purchase an individual license from every county and city.


So if a state does not require a license you are less of a electrician? In Ohio only the contractor is required to have a license, If you do decide to get one you must also have insurance and bonding, I would rather spend the money on my kids.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

No, your never less of an Electrician if you live in a state or jurisdiction that doesn't require a license. You are just NOT a stakeholder in the arguement for a national license or for a state license with national reciprocity. Get a license and then you get a vote.......lol. It's like complaining about a state or national election, when you didn't bother to vote. Most people won't even listen to you complain.......lol


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I am licensed but like to hear everyone's opinion.:yes:


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

drsparky,

I knew you were sand bagging.....LOL. Mister Licensed Electrician......LOL.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a Master Electrician's license, and a Contractor's license, but does that make me a qualified electrician? To the state it does, but for them it's just another way to generate revenue. I personally don't hold someone with a license in too high of a regard until they have shown me work wise they deserve the piece of paper they've got. Around here, there are a lot of old timers who hold Master's cards in plumbing and electrical who were ''grandfathered'' in, yet have never ran a pipe or pulled wire in their entire life. Someone just wrote a letter or two and vouched for them. I can remember when I was a greenie I would look up to some of the guys I worked around who had a license and think, WOW, they are so great. Looking back on it, these guys were just hacks who got grandfathered in. (No offense to anyone who is qualified and has gotten grandfathered) When I finally got my license, I felt behind my ears, and guess what? Still wet. Just saying, sometimes a piece of paper don't mean nothing.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I know plenty of electricians w/o licenses that I would put up against anyone. I know fellas that can work with rigid and plc's better than anyone. But for what ever reason they are either not interested in becoming licensed or just are not test takers. It all depends on the individual IMO.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*license or no license*

just the facts please, Their are a lot of good electrician out there that do
do there best. But one problem we found out here, in the great state of
Vermont, there best just wasn't good enough. For some reason their jobs
were not get a formal inspecting by the inspector. This went for a while.
The license electrician thought he was good, so good, he went to an-
other State, were they actually had electrical inspectors come right
down to the job site, and look over his job. Well he fail.

Good electrical inspector keep us honest and true to the NEC CODE.
Any and all local codes.

/S/ Robert


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I know a few electricians that are very good at what they do and they don't have their licenses for whatever reason. I was one of those guys! But it began to weigh on me that here I was working all these years with nothing, absolutely nothing to prove that I was actually a decent electrician. 

I'd get a side job and hear, "why don't you have you license" or "why don't you go get your license?"

My response would always be "I dunno, just haven't had the time I guess."

Then I began to see that I wasn't getting any younger and some of the younger guys knew more than I knew and I had been at this for 15 years. That bothered me, really bothered me. Then I found out they were making more money too!

Now I can discuss electricity like a professional and I have something in writing that says "QUALIFIED" and it's an advantage over the next guy who doesn't have one. 

But that's not why I went to night school for 3 years, worked for 19, and passed an 8 hour 3-part exam. I did that so I could do my own thing and not have to worry about having to work with the guy that either smoked, or was hungover from the night before, or someone I just didn't get along with. 

An electrical license elevates you to a level above someone else who doesn't have one.


----------



## Possum (Jan 29, 2009)

Wasnt trying to say you have to have a license to be a good electrician. Iwas saying if your having someone else sign off and check your work sounds like lack of dedication or your afraid to take resposibility. Its easy to say your good but if you are get the slip and put yourself on the line not someone else. And for the areas and states that dont require a license I dont think any less of those guys for not having a license if its not required or offered I wouldnt bother either. A national acceptance of Licenses would be nice but powers that be wont let that happen.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

There is no such thing as contractors taking personal responsibility for their work as long as a thing called insurance exists.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> There is no such thing as contractors taking personal responsibility for their work as long as a thing called insurance exists.


What are you talking about? I know you like to get a rise out of people but that's ridiculous. Just because you have insurance doesn't mean you have the liberty to go around burning every building you work in.

It's true that there are some EC's that could care less about the work they do, hell, I just worked for one, but that's not the case for the majority of us. I definitely care about how my work is done and so do my customers. That is why they call me back.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> There is no such thing as contractors taking personal responsibility for their work as long as a thing called insurance exists.


In 34 years, I have never put in an insurance claim.. your way off base in that statement.

I take every job personally because *MY* company's name is on it

Your much smarter than that to use such a broad brush :no:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> There is no such thing as contractors taking personal responsibility for their work as long as a thing called insurance exists.


 Oh brother, I am really starting to think that you are a little nuts. :blink:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> *I have every special certification I could get my hands on, that's kept me steadily employed for 20 years. I been around long enough to know and see, the license is merely a formality. Nothing more. And If I need one in a hurry, I know just who to call. That is what holding a license these days amounts to. *


 you are a nut and i think you have penis envy. A formality...? Did you forget to take a pill today......?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Oh brother, I am really starting to think that you are a little nuts. :blink:


Only a little?? :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Now... why would anybody even want a NATIONAL license, and, what good does that do for the public if professional licenseholders aren't locally controlled, regulated and monitored?


 what the hell are you spewing about now...? If there was a national license why wouldnt there be inspections....? You remind me of all those "lifers" that never got their license and they think they know it all.... Its funny because you with all your experiance have never had the balls to lay your own nuts on the line. Your a little boy that thinks he knows how it all works. why dont you find something else to do with your time and let the grown ups talk. Go watch tv or something, I think they are serving pudding in the tv room or something


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea you can say what ever you want but remember you got no BALLS. :thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess lawn guy passed out from the bad moonshine.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I guess lawn guy passed out from the bad moonshine.


 
He usually comes by early in the morning to post his "words of wisdom" :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I always tell myself not to get goaded into his ridiculous arguments but he makes it so hard with knuckle head, blanket statements.
Further more Im definatly not saying that anyone that doesnt have a license or doesnt want one has no balls but when some one makes comments like that, ......how can you resist. I think im gonna put him on ignore from now on. I cant think of one intelligent thing hes said yet.


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I always tell myself not to get goaded into his ridiculous arguments but he makes it so hard with knuckle head, blanket statements.
> Further more Im definatly not saying that anyone that doesnt have a license or doesnt want one has no balls but when some one makes comments like that, ......how can you resist. I think im gonna put him on ignore from now on. I cant think of one intelligent thing hes said yet.


UT ! O ! Another man who's failing his anger management class. Easy Captain at least when the man post his opinions he get our attention.I find it engaging, even when his comments are ridiculous.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

captkirk said:


> what the hell are you spewing about now...? If there was a national license why wouldnt there be inspections....?


Because he popped the wrong happy pill and the sky is green today? I can't think of another guy who I can agree with 100% in one thread and think is being a complete nut job the next. 

To explain how our system works will be a little long winded. Suffice it to say our work actually *gasp* does get inspected up here. To get into only a few pieces i.e. licensing and inspection without mentioning training and some of the laws regarding licensed trades would be taking pieces out of context and creating more questions than answers.

I'll get into it over the weekend when I have more time to explain it. Suffice it to say, I think that once you guys had a complete picture that most of you (both contractors and workers) would prefer to see something closer to what we have than the jurisdictional maze you (and a couple of our backwards provinces) have now.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Geez, man if I had a psych degree I'd swear you're jealous... and then you move on to mentioning my family jewels? 

Let me qualify the licensing statement...

For many licenseholders it is their ticket to financial success. I don't need it, so nyaaa. My Journeyman's card is adequate. What little I do on the side isn't worth the effort.

Second, I suppose here on L.I. and in downstate NY in general, MOST people live day to day breaking every law and bending every rule at least a little. In the case of EC's here... few get inspections unless absolutely necessary, as MOST residents here turned their homes from Levitt ****boxes into veritable mansions with marble foyers and jet-tubbed (like anyone ever uses it, or thinks 6 jets squirting your knees, hips and armpits is really theraputic) bathrooms, have finished basements with 1 if not 2 illegal apartments, and don't want any inspectors anywhere near their house, or risk reassessment. 

Typically I see businesses whitewash the windows and contractors sneak in and out the back door, no permit displayed, and then suddenly there's a new tanning salon... 

Further...

I post early by your time schedule. The job I'm on involves transit and it's night work only. This IS my "evening"... watching the sun rise...


----------



## g.hope (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been reading this thread and depending where your from, there is a difference between a licence and a journeyman's card. It seems in some places, a licence may mean to be a contractor, and in others, to work on electricial jobs. In Canada, when we say licence, it means your a qualified electrician. A few years ago, in Ontario, if you had your licence, you could be a contractor, anywhere, except in the big city of Toronto, there you needed to write Toronto's own master electrician test and then your company can do work there. Today, the Ontario gov't changed that because other cities where starting to do that just so they can make money from licence fees and started to make thier owns electrical rules and some were not the greatest, if you know what I mean. How it is now, if you want to be a electrical contractor, first you must get you electricial licence, then after having your licence for a couple of years(because if you just got your licence they won't let you take the test) you are eligible to write for your Ontario master electrician licence, then you are allowed to be a contractor. 

Hey Mike 586 from Ottawa, I have a 309D, if you haven't heard of that one then talk to the older sparks. It's the same as a 309A, just a little more schooling.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

Lawnguylandsparky,

You have touch on an important problem in our industry......

I'm a State Electrical Inspector and I can't tell you how many times I have gone into a store or office in a city under my jurisdiction and find that in a few month's when I come back around, there is a complete change in occupancy....no permit, no inspections, seal cut on the meter, service panel changed, new lighting fixtures, new walls with receptacles in them........and it just goes on. Last month it was a flower shop and now it's a doctors office. The contractor never bother to change the wiring method to fit the occupancy....or get a permit, or get an inspection, or submit plans.....but, its the big old bad govt coming down on the man........lol.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

westernexplorer said:


> jrannis,
> 
> I was just giving you a hard time, after dealing with all these license agencies, I understand why there is so much misunderstanding out there. Everytime you call the State you get a different answer.....LOL.....


I guess I could have stated my question a bit better.
Which State was the hardest exam to qualify to sit for, and which one had the hardest test?
Thanks,


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I guess I could have stated my question a bit better.
> Which State was the hardest exam to qualify to sit for, and which one had the hardest test?
> Thanks,


I would say Florida and Washington State, top the list. 

Idaho, Texas, Alabama, Connecticut and Oregon were moderate in my experience......


Actually the toughest exam I ever took in my entire life was a County Master Electrician Exam in Lee County, FL. The old "Block and Associates" exam, but I only had to show 3 years experience at that time....I let it lapse many years ago and never registered it with the state, so I could not grandfather when the window was open. So I had to take the State Certification Exam......

Ofcourse this is only my opinion, based on my experience's with these States....Others may have had different experience's


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I guess I could have stated my question a bit better.
> Which State was the hardest exam to qualify to sit for, and which one had the hardest test?
> Thanks,



For me, it was the Wyoming masters back in 92.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

acmax said:


> UT ! O ! Another man who's failing his anger management class. Easy Captain at least when the man post his opinions he get our attention.I find it engaging, even when his comments are ridiculous.


 Yes It is silly that I get so irritated. I could care less what another person thinks or says. No matter how stupid it is ....... LOL


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jrannis said:


> and which one had the hardest test?
> Thanks,


 I would have to say N.C..


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

One more item, Licensing without required continuing educdtion is a joke and not good for the trade or the consumer.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

That would be S.C.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

i think and this is for me, that having to have a license and taking whatever test needed is a better choice. i do residential work and i didn't get 4 years of training to get passed being an apprentice ,but my boss comes from the type of work,,I'm not sure if its union or if it was commercial where he knows the code new and old and understands how it all works and what he doesn't know his training taught him how to learn ..i do think with enough money for the how to pass the test classes most people can obtain the license they want but that can never teach what experience can....i took the journey man classes and i can pass the test but i m not what a journeyman essentially should be,, so I'm gonna wait till i am to take the test.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Continuing education would be on the changes in the code.
In a perfect world all trades people should serve a apprenticeship but that is just not going to happen unless you work for a union contractor or have a active ABC chapter or a IEC chapter.
The licensing authority sponsor changes in the code classes open to all licensed electricians and the ABC and IEC should sponsor classes for their members. There could be a joint venture between all 3.
LC


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*conductor count in a single gang plastic box*

All right, you electrician with and without a license of any kind, here a
quiz for you. Use the current edition on the NEC code box, 2008 edition.

ANSWER THIS QUESTION

You been told to use plastic boxes on a job your are currently working on.
In your truck you carry three sizes, all listed below. Special Note: these plastic boxes has no interior clamps. At this junction location you find you
have a total of four, 14-2/ground NM-B cables and will be installing in your
outlet/switch box one single pole toggle switch with ground screw attach.
Your answer is:

A) 18.0 Cu. In. C) 22.5 Cu. In. 
B) 20.5 Cu. In. D) a & c are correct

You may share with the rest of us how you came up with your answer.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

E) e) e)


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

drsparky

Thanks for giving your answer. Partimer 31


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

The minimum size box needed would be 22 cubic inches.......based on what you said in your problem. I am looking in my 2005 NEC though, since my 2008 is at work....LOL

So the answer would be (C) 22.5 cubic inch box.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Yup.

4 cables = 8 conductors
eqipment grounding conductor = 1 conductor
1 device = 2 conductors

8+1+2=11 conductors

11x2.0= 22.0 minimum size box capacity.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*outlet box conductor count*

Thanks to Westernexplorer and Magnettica for coming forward with the correct answer. Partimer 31 ("now who you going to call ...")


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Quiz on UF cable*

Quiz: Your given job by your boss, the customer wants an outside lamp 
wired from a switch from soon to be built garage. The concrete
forum for the garage is set and ready for the concrete. The switch
will located at the entrance from garage into the kitchen. Before
you leave, your boss tell you to save wire by laying out the UF
cable thru the concrete form. As you get in the truck you think
the boss is wrong. So what section of the code prohibits embedding
Type UF cable in concrete? Use the 2005 edition for your answer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

partimer31 said:


> ............ So what section of the code prohibits embedding
> type uf cable in concrete? Use the 2005 edition for your answer.


340.12(8).


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

partimer31 said:


> Quiz: Your given job by your boss, the customer wants an outside lamp
> wired from a switch from soon to be built garage. The concrete
> forum for the garage is set and ready for the concrete. The switch
> will located at the entrance from garage into the kitchen. Before
> ...


 
Well, NEC 340.12 (8) prohibits the use of UF cable in poured cement or concrete

However, UF cable can only be installed under the slab of a building (Garage) if installed in a raceway......NEC 300.5


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*quiz: electric heat*

Your sick with cold, but you go to work. When you get work you find
your work truck loaded with electric baseboard heat. Your boss hand you
the plans as to where each piece of baseboard will be located. You get
to the job, every thing goes well, expect one piece 8 Ft. section end up
underneath a duplex receptacle. You could install two 4 Ft. sections,
leaving blank section underneath the duplex receptacle. You call your
boss, the boss tells you tells you the supply house that sold him the
baseboard heat said it could. Is the boss right? Find the answer using
the NEC 2005 edition.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

partimer31 said:


> your sick with cold, but you go to work. When you get work you find
> your work truck loaded with electric baseboard heat. Your boss hand you
> the plans as to where each piece of baseboard will be located. You get
> to the job, every thing goes well, expect one piece 8 ft. Section end up
> ...


110.3 (a).

424.9 FPN.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

partimer31 said:


> Your sick with cold, but you go to work. When you get work you find
> your work truck loaded with electric baseboard heat. Your boss hand you
> the plans as to where each piece of baseboard will be located. You get
> to the job, every thing goes well, expect one piece 8 Ft. section end up
> ...



The boss is always right and it's his license you're working under so do whatever he says to do.


----------



## Mach (Dec 17, 2007)

WV Masters

I think there should at least be a National License for a Journeyman. Has anyone ever relocated to another state say WV to CA and try to find an electrical job? It's hell, My buddy moved to TX and had a van running small jobs. They (The Sith) pulled him into the office and told him they might have to let him go unless they found a way to get him a license. It only took them 2 years to figure he didn't have one. He was like WTF, or clueless. He still works for them so I guess they figured it out.

Unless your doing design to build I am not sure why you couldn't have a national license so you could easily relocate for work. Maybe not a masters. You can pay the fees to reciprocate just not the BS for testing. 

I don't recall and local, or state code questions on my exam but it's been almost 6 years.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mach said:


> ..........I am not sure why you couldn't have a national license ............


Money.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

State journeymans licence.
State masters licence.
Class A contractors licence (unlimited).
Business licence in multiple citys.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*license or no license*

In my state, Vermont, this guy who had a State Electrician License and a
State Operator License, a.k.a as driver license. He didn't renew either. Four years went by, but they finally arrested and convicted him. He now
doing his time in Mason, Tennesse, with seven months left to serve. He
went stupid.:no: Now he has a prison job as a dishwaher.


----------



## Mach (Dec 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Money.


I concur


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Here in Maine you can look up Licensee information. The adverse actions section can be entertaining. 

Summary: Licensee admitted that during or about October 2005 through January 2006 he undertook electrical installation work on ten single family dwellings, one multifamily and one commercial building, all located in the towns of Van Buren and Caswell, Maine. During this time licensee was not employed by a licensed electrical company that has a license validated by an employee or officer who holds a current master or limited electrical license. Licensee committed a total of 129 violations falling within 24 categories of the National Electrical Code in ten of the twelve buildings in which he had undertaken the electrical work. Licensee entered into contracts to do electrical work with the towns of Van Buren and Caswell using a master electrician's license of someone else. Licensee agreed to a $7800 civil penalty and agreed to enroll in and complete a 45-hour National Electrical Code Course. Licensee also agreed to voluntarily surrender his license until he enrolls in the course.

Summary: Licensee never completed permanent service to either the home owner's house or cottage despite being paid for same and misleading the owner to believe that that work had been completed; practiced deceit in stating to the home owner that a generator had been ordered when such was not the case; and used a 50 amp cable protected by a 200 amp breaker as a temporary feed for the residence for the period of construction. The board found that licensee completely violated the trust of the home owner, who paid in excess of an additional $16,000 to have the work completed; that licensee's deceit concerning the status of the generator was particularly egregious in that licensee was aware of the special needs of the family for this backup power and offered no credible explanation for not ordering the generator in a timely fashion; and that the temporary feed created a potential fire and safety hazard, as indicated by the melting of insulation on the cable. The board fined licensee a total of $4500, ordered licensee to pay $1395 hearing costs, and suspended the license for a total of 270 days, all but 30 of which are held in abeyance provided that licensee commits no further violations for a period of one year and otherwise complies with the terms of probation. Conditions of probation are that complete a 45-hour code course and comply with the sanctions summarized above.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quiz: Your boss send you and another electrician to a Bagel Shop to wire
a new single phase, 120 volt dishwasher. When you get there you
find one service and its has four conductor feeding into the shop 
existing electrical panel. You check the panel and notice two break-
ers next to each other, then a space. The panel is full of two
breakers next to each then a space, expect where there one three
pole breaker plug in. The other electrician saids great, there enough
empty spaces to plug in another single pole breaker for the dishwah-
er. Your not sure that the dishwasher breaker should be plug into
any one of the empty 1" space, before checking. Question is what
should you be checking for?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

partimer31 said:


> Quiz: Your boss send you and another electrician to a Bagel Shop to wire
> a new single phase, 120 volt dishwasher. When you get there you
> find one service and its has four conductor feeding into the shop
> existing electrical panel. You check the panel and notice two break-
> ...


A service with a wild leg.

Is there any reason you keep posting these on a thread that has nothing to do with your questions?


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

480 Sparky your answer is correct, and your message has been received.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

partimer31 said:


> .........and your message has been received.


I'm not saying not to post them, but just to start a new thread for them.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Yea, I Have Helpers Cards in Orange & Rockland Countys, Bergen County, NJ. They were $45 a Piece, it was $135.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

How about a question - answer- thread for people that like to hear how smart they are ?

This was started about licensing.


----------



## ElectricBrian (Jul 26, 2009)

*What?*



Kletis said:


> Trainee card and Administrator's card in Washington. Journeyman card as of next month in WA...


Please Explane to me what a master Apprentice is????


----------



## ElectricBrian (Jul 26, 2009)

*Lisc - My*

Wyoming Master & Journeyman
Colorado, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Utah, Idaho - Journeyman
MSHA - Green Card or mine certificate Surface Electrical supervision similar to a master.
US Department of Transportation, Interstate transport system certification
International Society for Automation - Certified Control System Technician level II


----------



## ElectricBrian (Jul 26, 2009)

*Yes it's about the MONEY*

Here is what Licensing is all about.
Attempting to have some authority grant and say you have some form of qualification and there for can be held liable.
It difficult at best to hold anyone accountable if they do not willingly agree to join and adhere to the "system" so when you get a license you are by that fact endorsing the system and agreeing to participate in it.
By taking the test, and accounting for some level of knowledge and awareness, you now because you hold a license you can be held accountable to the standard you tested against.
So if you screw up some inspector and others can leverage you to follow the rules of the system you joined.
Not to mention all the revenue you create by getting a license.

Yes it's about the MONEY


----------



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

Residential Wireman. Texas.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Am I correct in assuming that those of you that do not believe in licensed trades would go to a unlicensed doctor for a life threatining condition?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

ElectricBrian said:


> Here is what Licensing is all about.


You have all the answers. :laughing:




> Attempting to have some authority grant and say you have some form of qualification and there for can be held liable.
> It difficult at best to hold anyone accountable if they do not willingly agree to join and adhere to the "system" so when you get a license you are by that fact endorsing the system and agreeing to participate in it.
> By taking the test, and accounting for some level of knowledge and awareness, you now because you hold a license you can be held accountable to the standard you tested against.


It sounds you think like we should not be held accountable for our own actions. 

In my opinion people failing to take responsibility for their own actions are one of the biggest problems in this country.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

thekoolcody said:


> Yea, I Have Helpers Cards in Orange & Rockland Countys, Bergen County, NJ. They were $45 a Piece, it was $135.


 
Thats not a license of any kind just a card to work in the union

Just like the OP on the first thread said he had a general j-mans card that also is just a card not a license.

They both are worthless


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> Thats not a license of any kind just a card to work in the union
> 
> Just like the OP on the first thread said he had a general j-mans card that also is just a card not a license.
> 
> They both are worthless


 
They Are useless, But my boss told me That I had to get them to work with him, So I Got Them.


----------



## njspark83 (May 11, 2009)

I just got my nj electrical contractor's license


----------



## ElectricBrian (Jul 26, 2009)

*Your assumption your mistake*



Bob Badger said:


> You have all the answers. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess any written statement can be misconstrued.

I believe everyone should be held accountable and I have practiced that for all my years not just in the electrical trade.

I wonder how you could have perceived that from my statement. I never stated that I was against licensing. I hold licenses from Wyoming which may be the most difficult to attain until the reciprocity issues started.
I have also taken personal measures to hold other supposedly professionals to task.


----------



## jermdoyle (May 13, 2009)

so if you get a Florida state lic. then you can do electrical work in almost any state??


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

njspark83 said:


> I just got my nj electrical contractor's license


Same here. Great feeling knowing you passed the exam and being recognized as an actual licensed electrician. Now I can say things on the forums and back it up with a piece of paper. Did you take your test on Monday 4/6 or Tuesday 4/7?

I got:

NEC - 88
ALARMS - 84
BUSINESS LAW - 80

Classic Electric, LLC
License & Business Permit # 16557
Rahway, NJ,


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Speaking of which....

Today I worked fixing some rigged dryer line some guy had stapled directly to the sheetrock, through 3-4 rooms and a hallway, and the receptacle was wired incorrectly. As I was doing this job I thought to myself how many times I sat home on a Sunday wishing I had some work to do instead of sitting here posting on the forums. Today I went out and made a few hundred bucks in less than 3.5 hours. That is the power of having a license and a business. I'm not knocking you guys, but I'd much rather be out there working on a Sunday and making money than sitting here in my office. 

GO OUT AND GET YOUR LICENSE AND BE SOMEBODY!


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

*cobra50*

Florida State Unlimited Electrical(Still Waiting) I started the application on 5/08(6 months to get approved)I passed the business and technical exams.The paperwork has gone back and forth 4 or 5 times. I hope to finally make the september board meeting.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

cobra50 said:


> Florida State Unlimited Electrical(Still Waiting) I started the application on 5/08(6 months to get approved)I passed the business and technical exams.The paperwork has gone back and forth 4 or 5 times. I hope to finally make the september board meeting.


Hang in there, I applied in April/08 and passed both exams the first time and still didn't get my license until the May/09 board meeting. It took me 13 months and my application, was never incomplete. They are just slow, in the processing. They don't have the staff, do to cut backs and the entire Department of Business and Professional Regulation was outsoursed to a private contractor, who does all of the processing and runs the call center. You think you are calling the State, but your not. Once your application finally reaches the Electrical Contractors Board, they will move quickly and fairly and if your application is in order, it will be approved.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Celebrating my one year anniversary of my Ga. St. License, unresricted.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> Celebrating my one year anniversary of my Ga. St. License, unresricted.


How many people were taking the restricted test when you went? Out of I think 160 testers only one was doing the restricted. I can't really see why anyone would even bother.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> How many people were taking the restricted test when you went? Out of I think 160 testers only one was doing the restricted. I can't really see why anyone would even bother.


no idea...probably not many, and I agree, why take nearly the same test and be limited in work. I do residential and light commercial but who knows in 10 years, right?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> no idea...probably not many, and I agree, why take nearly the same test and be limited in work. I do residential and light commercial but who knows in 10 years, right?


Right-o. When I tested, the proctors had us divide up by test type. Only one person was in line for the restricted, that's the only reason I knew:laughing:

So, what'd you score?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

That's kind of like asking how big my **** is. lol

I studied 4-6 hours a day for 5 months; took a local IEC code class, then an IEC pre-test class w/e class. Used all the Tom Henry stuff. Made an 82. Pretty dissapointed but I figure all the freaking transformer diagrams had allot to do with the low score. I had calc's, code and the business thing down.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> That's kind of like asking how big my **** is. lol
> 
> I studied 4-6 hours a day for 5 months; took a local IEC code class, then an IEC pre-test class w/e class. Used all the Tom Henry stuff. Made an 82. Pretty dissapointed but I figure all the freaking transformer diagrams had allot to do with the low score. I had calc's, code and the business thing down.


Wow, I didn't know you were equating test scores to penis size:laughing:

I'll tell you why you got the low test scores: the IEC class! Unless you had Terry Rogers as the instructor, you got an idiot that did nothing but confuse you. I took a 2002 Code class back in '03, and it started good, but Terry had to have surgery, and we got a substitute, who was completely unaware of what planet he was on. So many people complained, the IEC refunded our money.

91, btw


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Terry is the man! I had him for both classes. Gotta love his spiky white hair. Very knowledable and as you know, was "the electrical inspector of the largest city in the southeast"! Does job bidding for some company now.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

When I took the test in 94, I think it almost ran half and half.
Longest 8 hrs I have been through.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jbfan said:


> When I took the test in 94, I think it almost ran half and half.
> Longest 8 hrs I have been through.


Years ago the Alexandria City masters test was 6-8 hours I took a full 8 hours. I was so drained afterwards you would have thought I was running 20' lengths of 6" rigid all day.


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Are city licenses reciprocal with other cities? If you carry a Masters license in a particular city can you just pay a fee and recieve a license in another city or do you have to test out in each? In my area all we require is a state masters license to be able to pull permits anywhere in the state. In addition we are reciprocal with New Hampshire, no testing out again, just send them the money.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

That city license thing has to be a real, uh "buzzkill", so to speak; give me a valid state license any day that works state wide.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some cities and counties in Georgia require you to have a license issued by them in order to pull permits there. Dekalb County comes to mind. You take your state card, ID, and business license with a $10 fee, and you get a one year county license. Some only require the state card and business license to pull a permit. It varies from county to county.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> Some cities and counties in Georgia require you to have a license issued by them in order to pull permits there. Dekalb County comes to mind. You take your state card, ID, and business license with a $10 fee, and you get a one year county license. Some only require the state card and business license to pull a permit. It varies from county to county.


uhm, no? Dekalb county only requires a business license and your card/number.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> uhm, no? Dekalb county only requires a business license and your card/number.


Well they charged me $10 and issued me a card. This was 2007, perhaps they've changed?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah I only had to show my card and biz license, of course, you have to wonder about their competancy there....


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> yeah I only had to show my card and biz license, of course, you have to wonder about their competancy there....


Tell me about it. Have you ever tried to get a permit in the City of Atlanta? Those folks act like they are God's gift to the world. They sit around and gossip and talk on their phones or do their nails, like you aren't sitting there waiting. Unbelievable.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Not yet but I've heard about it; just wait until we get ObamaCare! Yeah!! 
It's a jobs program for the gifted.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

*God Gift to the World*

No employee's in the State of Mass. claim the copyright to that.


----------



## wagge (Aug 16, 2009)

Houston Master
Texas Master/Contractor
Past IEC instructor
TESA Member

We now have state lic. which I lobbied against. I had Masters in Houston,Dallas,Austin,San Antonio, plus SBCCI so I saw no need for a state lic. We still have to pay the cities a registration fee

All a State lic did was dumb down the quality of Master/Contractor in the large cities. 

I work in Hospitals/Hazardous/Industrial machine/ship channel. Our Houston test prepared one for this environment, 
The only good thing that came out of this is we had a state law restricting Masters from designing over 5000 sqft, (engineers did this,go figure) now in COH (not sure if other's adopted this)we can design any size. 

The only problem is most state masters can't design these types of jobs and it has created headaches for plan checking.

Of course with all the illegals doing the work does it matter any more

ranting over!!

Bill


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I use to have 8 licenses when we had state county, Now I have West VA, VA, MD and wash DC.

Cities that make it impossible to get permits open the field up to contractors not permitting projects.


----------



## Kelley (Dec 22, 2007)

In Mass I carry Masters and Journeyman.

In New Hampshire, Masters.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Kelley said:


> In Mass I carry Masters and Journeyman.


Wow, that must be heavy.


----------



## Kelley (Dec 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Wow, that must be heavy.


HaHa!:laughing:

They are. Especially the ones who cant carry there own weight.


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Maine and New Hampsire masters licenses.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Boneshaker, question, did you have to test for either one?


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

I had to test out for Maine, New Hampshire was reciprocal.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Doneshaker, WELL DONE AND CONGRATULATIONS!!:thumbup:
Vermont doesn't have a contractor license, all you new is your
Master and you start your own company. Fire Alarm work comes with it.


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Kelly, you found out in Mass. the Master License doesn't allow you to do
the electrical work, just give you the right to operate a Electrical business, and you need the Journeyman to get your hands dirty in your
trade. Go figure?? Money/Money. 

So spill the beans, how much does it cost to have both??

Wishing you success in your trade.:thumbup:

And don't take any crap from the local inspectors!


----------



## wagge (Aug 16, 2009)

brian john said:


> I use to have 8 licenses when we had state county, Now I have West VA, VA, MD and wash DC.
> 
> Cities that make it impossible to get permits open the field up to contractors not permitting projects.


To me that was an advantage, less competition and more profit. Now we have guys from timbuctoo thinking its great to bid at 25 dollars man hour, I clean up a lot of their work, I just hate cleaning up and putting myself out for lawsuits. 
I had 40-50 License as there are twenty cities around just around Houston, it was a pain and still is. With that said, we still have everyone and their brother bootlegging and _I make less profit_


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

what kind of requirements do you need for local 5 pittsburgh?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Working out of the local hall,the E.C. would need to be registered in the Steel City limits only. Pa.now has a home improvement license requirement now.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

my wife and i are looking to move to pittsburgh, so i was wondering if all i needed was my union card to transfer?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Local 5 has a nice website.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah i know, but it doesnt say anything about requirments


----------



## scrollj (Aug 26, 2009)

*Journeyman's license in Florida*

I have a J-card in Florida, but it doesn't seem to hold allot of weight, since you don't have to have a licensed journeymen on every job. Thinking about going for my masters, but not sure where to start right now. I will take advice if I can get it. Thanks.

John


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

scrollj said:


> I have a J-card in Florida, but it doesn't seem to hold allot of weight, since you don't have to have a licensed journeymen on every job. Thinking about going for my masters, but not sure where to start right now. I will take advice if I can get it. Thanks.
> 
> John


Get your master's; you'll get respect, a better wage (sometimes), and you can run jobs, pull permits, be a licensed pro instead of a fluncky. Evenif youstill have to work "for the man", your license is your escape ticket while the other guy next to you is in a dead end job.


----------



## scrollj (Aug 26, 2009)

I definetely agree with you there. I just want to find out requirements for the state of FL for now. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

02 Residential, Washington


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

I have my General (class B) and Electrical (C-10) here in CA. About to apply for the Solar classification to cater to all these greenies around here...


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

scrollj said:


> I definetely agree with you there. I just want to find out requirements for the state of FL for now. Thanks for your reply.


Hope you have plenty of time and patience.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

scrollj said:


> I definetely agree with you there. I just want to find out requirements for the state of FL for now. Thanks for your reply.


Unless you are ready to start your own business, obtaining your Master Electrician License is not good for your career advancement. Once I obtained my Master Electrician License, I personally had a much harder time finding a job. Many Contractor's are very suspicious of other Master Electrician's working for them. Some don't like employee's who know as much as them or who could take clients away and start there own company. Now this kind of thinking is ofcourse from Contractor's who are usually not very good electricians themselves and have a complex.

Some companies will hire you and want the most expereinced guys working for there company and understand that people who are the most skilled add value to there business, but in my experience they are in the minority.......


----------



## partimer31 (Jun 9, 2009)

Perhaps off the subject. But here a story I heard about another profession. 
A doctor came to my town, and set up practice at place
called, Northshire Medical Center. The new doctor to this area had to sign
a legal document, that if he left, he would not open a practice that would
compete with there within 30 miles. Yes, it way out in left field, I know.


But this only offer as food for thought.

I was only on construction sites, because I had a Master License, then
the Electrical Contractor, could hire unlicense personal, at a lower wage.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

westernexplorer said:


> Unless you are ready to start your own business, obtaining your Master Electrician License is not good for your career advancement. Once I obtained my Master Electrician License, I personally had a much harder time finding a job.



I had many job offers, from contractors, several while I was taking a master course from other in the class.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

westernexplorer said:


> Unless you are ready to start your own business, obtaining your Master Electrician License is not good for your career advancement.


I found this statement to be completely false. I was open about taking my masters. I had my employer at the time write a letter to verify my experience. 
Not everyone who has their masters license is interested in opening up a business. Some take the test as a challenge to themselves. Some take it just to have it. Some want to do "side work" legally. Just because you have a license does not mean it must be an active license. At least here in Maryland you can place your license on inactive status, also known as putting it on the shelf. 

I have had several employment opportunities because I have my masters license. Opportunities that would not have been there had I not had my masters.
My opinion is that having a masters license is a good thing. It can open doors that otherwise would be opened to you.This includes my current position!

Any employer who holds it against you is insecure and only cares about you as long as they can hold you back.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> I found this statement to be completely false. I was open about taking my masters. I had my employer at the time write a letter to verify my experience.
> Not everyone who has their masters license is interested in opening up a business. Some take the test as a challenge to themselves. Some take it just to have it. Some want to do "side work" legally. Just because you have a license does not mean it must be an active license. At least here in Maryland you can place your license on inactive status, also known as putting it on the shelf.
> 
> I have had several employment opportunities because I have my masters license. Opportunities that would not have been there had I not had my masters.
> ...


My experience is the same.

My employer encouraged me when I told him I was taking my test, and I know it has helped get at least one job since.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Not trying to stir the pot, but I was working open shop at the time what about Manchester and John? It could be a union/open shop thing?


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

No problem, it was just my experience, if others had a different one then great for them.

One of the guys I worked for, found out I had a Master License and he had a non-competition agreement waiting for me to sign the next week. I refused to sign it and he let me go. Another guy said, why would I hire you when I can hire a Journeyman and pay him less and not have to worry about him stealing my customers.....He never hired me....

Funny thing is, I never ran into anything like that when I was just a Journeyman, in fact I had several contractors wanting me to go to work for them all the time....After they found out about my masters they stopped calling.....LOL.

JMO


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Journeyman....interprovincial Red Seal, can work pretty much anywhere in Canada, doing pretty much anything.........god help you all, bwaaaaahahahahahahaha


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

brian john said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, but I was working open shop at the time what about Manchester and John? It could be a union/open shop thing?


Open shop.
I have spoken with a lot of guys out of local 26 and local 24 ,who have the masters license and work for a company. Never heard of it being an issue.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, but I was working open shop at the time what about Manchester and John? It could be a union/open shop thing?


Open.


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

westernexplorer said:


> Hang in there, I applied in April/08 and passed both exams the first time and still didn't get my license until the May/09 board meeting. It took me 13 months and my application, was never incomplete. They are just slow, in the processing. They don't have the staff, do to cut backs and the entire Department of Business and Professional Regulation was outsoursed to a private contractor, who does all of the processing and runs the call center. You think you are calling the State, but your not. Once your application finally reaches the Electrical Contractors Board, they will move quickly and fairly and if your application is in order, it will be approved.


 Hey West-The wait is over, The Board approved my appl. last week.I came home wednesday night and checked the website,Board approval-(Complete).Man what a great feeling


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

cobra50 said:


> Hey West-The wait is over, The Board approved my appl. last week.I came home wednesday night and checked the website,Board approval-(Complete).Man what a great feeling


 
Many Congrats....... Its a great feeling. I know the State of Florida is pretty flat, but after getting that license, I felt like I had climbed Mt. Everest.....LOL...:thumbsup:


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

alcoelectrical said:


> State of Florida Certified Master / Electrical contractor (In the Sunshine State) No recip / just pay permit fee at any county or city building department. *License also accepted in all 50 states except* - who would want to go to Alaska. (PERMA FROST)


New Jersey doesn't reciprocate with anybody.

NJ Construction Official
NJ Electrical Subcode Official
HHS Electrical Inspector
ICS Electrical Inspector
RCS Building Inspector
Mechanical Inspector
NJ Electrical Contractor
DE Master Electrician General
NJ CE Instructor
DE CE Instructor
NJ DCA Instructor
Cert in PLC's
Cert Digital Electronics & Microprocessor Theory
NJ Certified Skilled Trades Instructor - Electrical
A+ Cert
OSHA Outreach Instructor - General Industries
OSHA Outreach Instructor - Construction


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

florida unlimited electrical contractor


----------



## calibre (Oct 29, 2009)

309-A construction and maintinance. interprovincial. its 100% valid all over canada.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobg3 (Dec 8, 2009)

calibre said:


> 309-A construction and maintinance. interprovincial. its 100% valid all over canada.:thumbsup:


What is a 309D? I have a 309A red seal and a 442A in Ontario


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I really don't know what is getting worse on this forum

-trolls
-diyers
-people resurrecting old threads


----------



## bobg3 (Dec 8, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> I really don't know what is getting worse on this forum
> 
> -trolls
> -diyers
> -people resurrecting old threads


 sorry Rob I'm new to this forum and did a search and nothing came up. you seem to know but did not offer to answer. Maybe the people on this forum are not like the other forums I'm on that I'm part of . We try to help each other.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have no license. None required/available here. 


Since this old thread has been resurrected


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

State Masters and NCCER Industrial Electrician Certification


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> I really don't know what is getting worse on this forum
> 
> -trolls
> -diyers
> -people resurrecting old threads


 Diyers.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Diyers.


No, the problem is all the rats that have infested this place.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> No, the problem is all the rats that have infested this place.


 Give them some cheese and maybe they will go away.:whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Give them some cheese and maybe they will go away.:whistling2:


We're not leaving anywhere. Give us cheese and we keep coming back!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Marco Electric said:


> The state doesn't,but every little town burg and hamlet does.
> I have a philly master that I keep current, it was the ICC test. And right now about 4 others in the state.


I took my icc natl master for pottstown pa is this the same test as philly uses?


----------



## rlitland (Sep 7, 2012)

Master electrician/contractor: TX,SC,OH,NV,CO,AR,NM,MS,LA,AZ,KY,WA,TN,WV and AL.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Licensed in all 3 trades , plumbing , electrical, HVAC - Texas . The plumbing exam was by far the hardest of the 3 exams IMO.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> I took my icc natl master for pottstown pa is this the same test as philly uses?


Yes go get it before they change the rules.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Somebody clean the dust off this thread...


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

None required for my area just have to pay my liability insurance and get work inspected.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

piette said:


> A single 50 state licesne would not work at all. Well it would, but it would be disasterous. How many of you, that hold a master licesnse for any state, know the state amended codes for every other of the 50 states? I know Wisconsins and thats all i know. We have a fairly good sized state code book.
> 
> Also, a Florida Licesnse will get you no where in Wisconsin. Wisconsin is not a reciprocatring state and we definitely don't reciprocate with Florida.
> 
> Jeff


I can read.


----------

